

Xerox develops breakthrough in printable circuits - monological
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/10/26/xerox-developers-a-silver-ink-that-can-be-used-to-wearable-or-throwaway-electronics/#at

======
futuremint
The article is all gushy and starry eyed about the "printed circuits" and how
durable they might be. The metal ink used to print them melts at 140˚F. Your
car in the summer can reach 200˚F.

So they're all great and durable until you leave them in your car. Or too
close to your oven. Or on top of the coffee maker.

~~~
bullseye
The article quoted Celsius scale temperatures.

140˚C is 284˚F. At that temperature, the fact that the ink is melting would be
the least of my concern if this is intended for wearable electronics.

